#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Hulp gevraagd voor Sabilillah

## Aboe Jandal

Ik hoop via deze weg dat de broeders en zusters in Islam hierop reageren , uiteraard kunnen jullie ook reacties plaatsen. Ik reken erop dat er zusters en broeders bestaan die hier gehoor op gaan geven en dat er zusters en broeders bestaan die hart voor elkaar hebben. 

wassalaam , 

Aboe Jandal en Oum Jandal

----------

